# The Crysis Warhead Thread



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

*The purpose of this thread it so collect ideas on the best options available to us to get the best gaming experience when playing Crysis Warhead.  Keep in mind that the tweaks, ideas and other information provided in this thread should be usable in Crysis. 
*




*Get your video card's profile recognized in Warhead*​
For ATI/AMD users
I found a post that discuss how you can use CFAA instead of CSAA (which nivida uses).  
Here is what you do:
1. Add your video card's profile to the amd.txt:
(\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Game\config\gpu)


> 0x1002, 0x9441, 4 // ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2
> 0x1002, 0x9440, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4870
> 0x1002, 0x9442, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4850
> 0x1002, 0x9508, 3 // AMD Radeon HD 3870
> ...


*Note: Adding the 4870 profile has decreased frame rates for me.  I am not sure why this is.  *








2. Delete the information found in FSAAProfiles.txt to incorporate ATI's CFAA info found here (in quotes):
(\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Game\config)



> Version (1.00)
> 
> DeviceGroupID 'ATI'
> {
> ...





3. Start Crysis: Warhead then go to:
-options
-system Settings
-Graphics
then click on the optimize button. Select your resolution and level of AA and hit the apply button.  If you don't see it you may have to exit and restart the game. 

4. Play Crysis:Warhead.  

Results should be a slight increase in performance but IMO (based on my PC setup) AA looks better.  The end result should looks something like this.

The source of the information can be found here if you require a reference (IE: not my idea).














*Results*














*Some tweaks to allow you to play at decent frame rates with minimum impact IQ*​Pick and choose which you prefer.   I've found the following to offer the best frame rates with little to no difference in image quality depending on what's being used:

r_TexturesStreaming=2 is default setting. Some say changing this to 1 helps with the auto save crashing.
r_ssao = 0; = 1 enables what appears to be some level of self shadowing.  But from the list of definition it adds some sort of global lighting effect which makes objects more life like
r_usePOM = 0; replace this with AF instead
r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 8; or =16 (replaces r_usePOM with sharper textures)
r_DepthofField = 1; when = 0 there is a slight difference in IQ
e_precache_level = 1; level is loaded up beforehand or a potential drop in any in-level stuttering.
r_MotionBlur = 0; this is simply not needed and not realistic
r_Glow = 0; Removes the excessive glow on distant objects and can make things like flares and the illumination of light bulbs look a little dim.  But the illumination of the surrounding area of the light bulb and flares are not effected (IE being able to see in bulidings, etc). 


*Optional*
e_phys_foliage =1; This will make foliage static and will not react to your movement
cl_fov = 55; instead of default of = 60
r_UseEdgeAA = 1; instead of = 2 makes palm tree leaves, etc look more fuller
e_lods = 1; uses less detail on objects as they recede into the distance

*Below are the changes found in Warhead*
e_view_dist_ratio_detail = 50; Enthusiast. Use to be 30 in Crysis in Very High. This controls max. view of distance for objects.
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation = 65; Enthusiast. Use to be 45 in Crysis in Very High. This controls max. view distance of vegetation and foliage.
r_Textures*S*treaming = 0,1,2. 1 or 2 use constant texture streaming with 2 being more aggressive streaming. 0 means that textures are preloaded from cache which can cause crashes. etc.
e_time_of_day [value]. This allows you to change the time of day in game. IE: 4:00pm or 5:00pm, etc.

Example:
Create autoexec.cfg file using notepad and save it:
Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\

con_restricted = 0
r_ssao = 0
r_usePOM = 0
r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 8
r_DepthofField = 1
e_precache_level = 1
r_MotionBlur = 0
r_Glow =0
e_phys_foliage =1
cl_fov = 55
r_UseEdgeAA = 1
e_lods = 1

*It's always a good idea to remove the cache files if you create or make changes to customization files. *
Once the autoexec.bat file is created go to:
\My Documents\My Games\Crysis_WARHEAD\Shaders\Cache
and delete all the *.cfxb files
then go to
\My Documents\My Games\Crysis_WARHEAD\Shaders\Cache\D3D9\CGPShaders
and delete all *.cfxb
\My Documents\My Games\Crysis_WARHEAD\Shaders\Cache\D3D9\CGVShaders
and deleta all *.cfxb
Next defrag the harddrive that these files are stored in (usually C:\drive). Then start Warhead. Make sure you defrag the harddrive after you delete those cache files. Once you defrag your hard drive then start Warhead with no (0) cache files you shouldn't have to defrag your HD after that.  

*Results*











*How to record, locate and play TimeDemo​**
The commands are:*
*-record timedemo  
-stop recording*

*The saved timedemos are located in:*
\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Game\Levels\  
-airfield
-ambush
-avalanche
-cargo
-cave
-frost
-train
subdirectories.  Depending on which map you use.  If you record a demo in airfield the demo will be saved in the airfield subdirectory.  If you record a demo in ambush then the demo you recorded will be saved in the ambush subdirectory, etc.

How to play back?  I found a post on how to create a benchmark for Crysis Warhead here.  Unfortunately, there is no "play" command that will allow this. 











*How to remove the introduction videos​*
*To disable all the videos at the start of Crysis: Warhead rename the following files:*

• CryTek.sfd
• Trailer_Crytek.sfd
• Trailer_CrytekC.sfd
• Trailer_EA.sfd
• Trailer_Intel.sfd
• Trailer_Nvidia.sfd
• Trailer_PEGI.sfd
• Trailer_Rating_Full.sfd
found in \Crysis WARHEAD\Game\Localized\Video











*Here is a list of commands and what they do​*



Source









*Here is how the AA breaks down in Crysis Warhead​*
2xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 2, r_FSAA_quality = 0
4xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 0
8xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 2
8xAAQ = r_FSAA_samples = 8, r_FSAA_quality = 0
16xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 4
16xAAQ = r_FSAA_samples = 8, r_FSAA_quality = 2



*Benchmarking Program in the works​*There is a benchmarking program similar to one used for Crysis.  It's called FrameBuffer Crysis Warhead Benchmarking Tool.  There has been a few updates and would not be surprise to see a few more.  

update Framebuffer Crysis: Warhead Benchmrking tool version 0.32


*Issues with Warhead so far​*So far the only issue I've seen with Warhead was that it has a tendency to crash in one form or another.  The reason for it is not clear but some believe it's the result of a memory leak. The game seems to crash most often during auto saves.

If anyone else have good ideas post them, they are more then welcomed


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a question.  In CCC it lists the HD4870 as 0x9440, but it lists the HD4850 as 0x9460.  Is 0x9442 correct for the 4850?  Where do you find the correct information for it?


----------



## Frogger (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the "new" thread


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have a question.  In CCC it lists the HD4870 as 0x9440, but it lists the HD4850 as 0x9460.  Is 0x9442 correct for the 4850?  Where do you find the correct information for it?



Good question erocker.  The source of the information is found here


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmm... Everywhere I look it's listed as 0x9442 except in CCC on my machine.  I guess I'll stick with 0x9442 as it seems to be the common consensus.

*I would be interested to see what CCC says for other people's 4850's.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hmmm... Everywhere I look it's listed as 0x9442 except in CCC on my machine.  I guess I'll stick with 0x9442 as it seems to be the common consensus.
> 
> *I would be interested to see what CCC says for other people's 4850's.



I believe the numbers may change based on brand.


----------



## 3xploit (Sep 24, 2008)

So after I create the .bat file and put in the game directory I start the game and it's good to go?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

3xploit said:


> So after I create the .bat file and put in the game directory I start the game and it's good to go?



autoexec.*cfg* in \Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\
yes you are good to go with the tweaks of your choice


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a config I found which will allow decent framerates and high quality in conjunction with slower hardware, i.e. anything less than an 8800GT.

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...clusive_Uber_quality_and_performance_configs/

I tried the "Uber" quality config and got 15FPS lol so I'm personally gonna wait till Jrob or someone releases a decent ultra quality config for it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

There is also C.U.D.A.A.T.S


----------



## 3xploit (Sep 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> autoexec.*cfg* in \Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\
> yes you are good to go with the tweaks of your choice



Great work man! 30-50fps enthusiast 1440x900 and no noticeable differences in IQ!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm gald its working out for you!  What FPS were you getting before?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2008)

If it were socially acceptable EastCoasthandle I would give you a kiss. Awesome job man! Maybe Ill be able to run this damn thing now.


----------



## 3xploit (Sep 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm gald its working out for you!  What FPS were you getting before?



20fps(intense firefight) to 35fps(me standing there admiring the scenery lol) Now I rarely go below 30fps and even hit 60fps for like 2 secs outside


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

9442 for me Erocker.


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 24, 2008)

so, let me see if i understand, because i don't like the performance with my card, and i don't know if is because an ati video card, what i have to do is going to...

\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Game\config\gpu

and replace all the data inside for this data?

0x1002, 0x9441, 4 // ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2
0x1002, 0x9440, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4870
0x1002, 0x9442, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4850
0x1002, 0x9508, 3 // AMD Radeon HD 3870
0x1002, 0x9504, 3 // AMD Radeon HD 3850
0x1002, 0x950F, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 3870 x2 

and next, in this folder section...

\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Game\config

i have to copy exactly (copy-paste) this info and replace/erase all data inside?

Version (1.00)

DeviceGroupID 'ATI'
{
VendorID = 4098 // ATI
Devices
{
MinID = 0x0000
MaxID = 0xFFFF
}
}

FSAAProfile 'CFAA'
{
DeviceGroup = ATI
Mode
{
Samples = 4
Quality = 0
Desc '4xMSAA'
}
Mode
{
Samples = 8
Quality = 0
Desc '8xMSAA'
}
} 

so, if this is correctly i have to note increased fps?, because in my pc i set the graphic options in enthusiast without AA in 1920*1200 and fps max it's arround 25


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

pabloc74 said:


> so, let me see if i understand, because i don't like the performance with my card, and i don't know if is because an ati video card, what i have to do is going to...
> 
> \Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Game\config\gpu\*AMD.txt*
> 
> ...



Based on a few correction what you do next is start the game go back to options, graphic tab then hit the optimization button. Once you do that look at your AA options.  You should have an AA option of 4x and 4xMSAA.  Choose 4xMSAA.  The performance difference between the 2 are minimal but with MSAA it will work.


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a good article here http://www.techspot.com/article/118-crysis-warhead-performance/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> There is a good article here http://www.techspot.com/article/118-crysis-warhead-performance/



It's odd they didn't use any AA in their review.  But thanks none the less for sharing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 25, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> There is a good article here http://www.techspot.com/article/118-crysis-warhead-performance/



I really like this game but .... what the hell is wrong with the scaling here? This is pathetic!!!!! :shadedshu

I'd like to see Crytek get off Nvidia's payroll so we can see what a real card actually does here.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a sad state of affairs indeed... Illeagal mabye?  It's kind of like a car company making friends with OPEC and creating a formula of gasoline that only works well with their cars while everyone with different brands of cars suffer.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's a sad state of affairs indeed... Illeagal mabye?  It's kind of like a car company making friends with OPEC and creating a formula of gasoline that only works well with their cars while everyone with different brands of cars suffer.




I really don't find much credit with this review.  If you look here the author believes that Warhead needs to run at 45+ in order for it to be smooth.  We already know that's not true.  The difference between X2 and 4870 is 2 FPS.  They didn't try to use AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe in place of the Crysis.exe to see if X2 performance improved.  Also, there was no AA or AF used in any of the results. And, I get around 22-25 FPS with 4xAA @ 1680x1050.


----------



## 3xploit (Sep 25, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> And, I get around 22-25 FPS with 4xAA @ 1680x1050.



with a 2900xt?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

3xploit said:


> with a 2900xt?



You forgot to read what was next to the 2900XT 
I could see 100 people viewing this in about 2 minutes if I ever made such a claim 





Now at 1680x1050 I am averaging around 33 FPS without AA.  Which is a far cry of 22 they have . This is at stock with no modifications.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 25, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> They didn't try to use AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe in place of the Crysis.exe to see if X2 performance improved.



What is that ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> What is that ?



When you have a game that may lack driver support for alternate frame rendering (used for crossfire) you use that instead of the .exe that comes with the game. In most cases I've seen folk post noticeable frame rate improvements in such cases.  What you do is keep that name change until AMD releases a cat that optimizes that game correctly.  

That's my take on it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 25, 2008)

erocker said:
			
		

> It's a sad state of affairs indeed... Illeagal mabye? It's kind of like a car company making friends with OPEC and creating a formula of gasoline that only works well with their cars while everyone with different brands of cars suffer.



Well put. gotta love a world where inferior tech can purchase its way to the top. 

I hope that eventually Crytek will release a patch with better multi GPU support.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 25, 2008)

How do you record and playback timedemos ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How do you record and playback timedemos ?



record timedemo  <--That's the name.  You can't use any other name for play back that I know of.
stop recording

location:
\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Game\Levels\(null)

How to play back?  well the word play is a valid command in the console but it doesn't do anything. 

In any case I found a post on how to create a benchmark for Crysis Warhead here


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 25, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Based on a few correction what you do next is start the game go back to options, graphic tab then hit the optimization button. Once you do that look at your AA options.  You should have an AA option of 4x and 4xMSAA.  Choose 4xMSAA.  The performance difference between the 2 are minimal but with MSAA it will work.



thanks man, i run the game and my max fps are 70, when the low are 30-35, 1920*1200 vsync on and gamer mode, in enthusiast decrease 10fps but i didn't note visual changes, so i play it in gamer

edit: mi pc it's all stock clocks, no oc at all


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

pabloc74 said:


> thanks man, i run the game and my max fps are 70, when the low are 30-35, 1920*1200 vsync on and gamer mode, in enthusiast decrease 10fps but i didn't note visual changes, so i play it in gamer
> 
> edit: mi pc it's all stock clocks, no oc at all



Np, glad to see everything working out for you...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

Update:

The autosave crashing is being looked at by the Crytek team.  They are aware of the situation and are trying to fix it (post on their forum dated 9-22-08).  It looks to me to be some sort of serious memory leak.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I tried everything in this thread and in the end I only got about 3 fps more. So something else is apparently holding me back. Ether it's my CPU or the fact my PCIe isnt 2.0. Or both but I'm about to give up.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 25, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I tried everything in this thread and in the end I only got about 3 fps more. So something else is apparently holding me back. Ether it's my CPU or the fact my PCIe isnt 2.0. Or both but I'm about to give up.



I dont know what my config is exactly but best I can tell it's a mix of high/v-high but im getting 30-45 FPS @ 1680x1050. Could be the PCI-E but I would think the CPU is the major bottleneck. I just changed my CPU and saw a massive boost in avg and min FPS.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I tried everything in this thread and in the end I only got about 3 fps more. So something else is apparently holding me back. Ether it's my CPU or the fact my PCIe isnt 2.0. Or both but I'm about to give up.



How are you trying to play the game?
-resolution
-game mode

What command tweaks are you using?

What frame rates are you getting before the tweak?  After the tweak?

Where are you in Crysis Warhead?  Map/location?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> How are you trying to play the game?
> -resolution
> -game mode
> 
> ...



Basicly what is shown below. The one screen that has 15fps is before the tweaks and the one after that shows 18fps is after the tweaks. As you can see something else is wrong. :shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 27, 2008)

Did you ever add the 4850's profile into the AMD.txt file?
Have you tried OC'ing your 4850?
Also reduce the fov from cl_fov=60 to cl_fov=55
If glow is set to 0 re-able it as its less then 1.0 FPS hit (at least for me).
Delete your cache folders and set everything on gamer.  See if that improves performance for you.
This game is a ram hog.  Are you using the same make/model ram sticks?


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome game. But it froze once on me after about 5 minutes of playing without ocing the cards. Oced my cards and played for about 45 minutes, then whole system rebooted. wtf Is anybody running vista64 with warhead?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Awesome game. But it froze once on me after about 5 minutes of playing without ocing the cards. Oced my cards and played for about 45 minutes, then whole system rebooted. wtf Is anybody running vista64 with warhead?



You may want to run that game in 32-bit mode.  From what I read (rumor) is that they are working on a 64-bit version.  Currently, there is no 64-bit Cyrsis.exe for Warhead.


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

How do I change it to 32 bit?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

there is no 64 bit version of warhead. that means you're automatically running it in 32 bit.

I completed the entire game on vista x64 with out a single crash or problem, on both my systems. (only got half way on the lan rig before moving to the main one)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> How do I change it to 32 bit?



You are already running 32-bit mode.  What you want to do is also run it under dx9 by adding the -dx9 to the command line to get the game running under DX9.
I misunderstood your question to mean some sort of attempt to run it in 64-bit mode.


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, this is pissing me off. I played Crysis last night for 2 hours no problem. Why dx9 verses dx10?
lol Thats why I'm running vista64.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

i've seen some systems that only worked in DX9, and one laptop that only works in DX10 (ATI, the laptop)

I run teh game in DX9 on enthusiast for higher FPS than DX10 on gamer.


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've seen some systems that only worked in DX9, and one laptop that only works in DX10 (ATI, the laptop)
> 
> I run teh game in DX9 on enthusiast for higher FPS than DX10 on gamer.



So how do I change it to dx9?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

it gives you an icon in games explorer, right click that and it gives you the option. if you click and drag from there, the shortcut you get will also have the right click menus.


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 27, 2008)

If you have steam you have to put -dx9 in the advanced mode or somthing like that.


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

Where is games explorer?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

programs menu, games.


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

In warhead itself? I did just play about 20 minutes no problem in xp compatibility mode.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 27, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Yeah, this is pissing me off. I played Crysis last night for 2 hours no problem. Why dx9 verses dx10?
> lol Thats why I'm running vista64.



Because there is no difference in Enthusiast mode between DX9 vs DX10.  Also, currently there is no 64-bit version of WH.  At this point you've been taken in by the hype by playing a game that's basically geared for those without DX10 and 64-bit operating system.  Again, I have read they are suppose to be working on a 64bit version but no ETA on a release date.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

no... in vista.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

im having a problem with warhead.

in the menus my mouse can only use a portion of the screen and the pointer is far from being where the real pointer should be. i have to guess where the pointer needs to be to get it to work. how do i fix this? i cant change the resolution because i cant hit apply.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

By any chance does anyone have a couple good screenshots of Crysis Warhead maxed in DX10?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 27, 2008)

You can look here and bring up many photos they have available that will allow you to make comparison between DX9 vs DX10.  In which between the 2 I've found no discernible difference warranting the use of DX10 for this game.


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im having a problem with warhead.
> 
> in the menus my mouse can only use a portion of the screen and the pointer is far from being where the real pointer should be. i have to guess where the pointer needs to be to get it to work. how do i fix this? i cant change the resolution because i cant hit apply.



lol Thanks fit. I have the same problem but didn't want to post because I thought I would look like a dumbass. lol Yeah, I have to drop the pointer about a half inch under the icon to click it. Until I check full screen. Then its right on perfect. Crysis and Warhead don't always save in full screen. So I'm always starting in little screen then I have to enable full screen. Then icons and mouse are normal. Weird


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2008)

yep.. it works in window mode for me but when its in fullscreen it acts like its still in window mode.


----------



## ntdouglas (Sep 27, 2008)

Played 45 minutes then froze again. I am making progress though. Nice game. Just wish it was right.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 27, 2008)

I beat the game last night, I quit to the main menu then quit the game. Windows gave me a red screen of death. Which is almost unheard of on non beta software. Vista Business x64.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im having a problem with warhead.
> 
> in the menus my mouse can only use a portion of the screen and the pointer is far from being where the real pointer should be. i have to guess where the pointer needs to be to get it to work. how do i fix this? i cant change the resolution because i cant hit apply.



Luke had this on his laptop (2600XT)  - i dont beleieve he found a fix.


most of you guys with issues seem to have ATI cards, you should look around for drivers.


----------



## awdrifter (Sep 27, 2008)

Couldn't make the 4xMSAA stick, it always reverts back to 4xAA. Anyone found a solution?


----------



## Luke (Sep 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Luke had this on his laptop (2600XT)  - i dont beleieve he found a fix.
> 
> 
> most of you guys with issues seem to have ATI cards, you should look around for drivers.



It was on my main rig can't remember what I did to fix I think I just switched between window mode and back to full screen mode and it went away and also try swapping res and restarting game a few times after changing things might work
can't remember early morning at a LAN when I had to fix 

also i had to set my res in the config file game would not auto detect res on my desktop


----------



## largon (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm positevely surprised to see my G92GTS _almost_ matches the performance of a HD4870 in Warhead.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 27, 2008)

awdrifter said:


> Couldn't make the 4xMSAA stick, it always reverts back to 4xAA. Anyone found a solution?



Do to the nature of how the game is designed 4xMSAA will read as 4xAA.  Once you set it to 4xMSAA that's what's being used. I've tested it a few times and consistently found roughly 0.6 FPS to 1.0 FPS difference so it's working.


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 27, 2008)

largon said:


> I'm positevely surprised to see my G92GTS _almost_ matches the performance of a HD4870 in Warhead.



that card (g92gts) it's awesome!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 27, 2008)

On Vista 32bit SP1 I have had one crash in about 12hours of play in single player. I played through multiple times of course.

I was strafing and then flew across the stage through walls. My GTX 280 might have been hot because of a heavy OC and I don't have a waterblock for it yet. 

Its definately made for Nvidia BTW.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2008)

One thing that I noticed when I delete the cache with a defragmented drive is that Crysis seems to load very fast.  However, I also disabled all the videos by renaming:

• CryTek.sfd
• Trailer_Crytek.sfd
• Trailer_CrytekC.sfd
• Trailer_EA.sfd
• Trailer_Intel.sfd
• Trailer_Nvidia.sfd
• Trailer_PEGI.sfd
• Trailer_Rating_Full.sfd
found in \Crysis WARHEAD\Game\Localized\Video





DaedalusHelios said:


> On Vista 32bit SP1 I have had one crash in about 12hours of play in single player. I played through multiple times of course.
> 
> I was strafing and then flew across the stage through walls. My GTX 280 might have been hot because of a heavy OC and I don't have a waterblock for it yet.
> 
> *Its definately made for Nvidia BTW*.



That's my thought on it as well.  But adding the profile for the 4870 seems to improve performance and AA for me even though it's not a big performance jump.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2008)

They are not able to solve the save/check point crashing.  I wonder if this is SecuRom related?

In any case here is the post:




> > also when i exit the game in fullscrean the next time i run warhead the mouse pointer dosn't match the screan as in to select options the pointer needs to be pointed at a button several buttons below. exiting windowed mode and entering windowed mode again seems to fix it but it gets tedious with all these crashes.
> > thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


source

Those with vista can try this to see if the game stops crashing:
Virtual address space usage in Windows Vista game development
This update is already included in SP1


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 28, 2008)

any1 else find the warhead is less good quality than crysis?

i run warhead on gamer and crysis on high both at 1920x1200.

warhead i have like 19-21 fps in most areas. goes up in buildings, down a bit in certain spots.

on crysis, which i just started playing again. i get 24-26 fps in most spots. 19 in really distant views.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm backwards hybrid, i get higher FPS and better image quality in warhead.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 28, 2008)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I beat the game last night, I quit to the main menu then quit the game. Windows gave me a red screen of death. Which is almost unheard of on non beta software. Vista Business x64.



I got a BSoD when I quit the game (error in non-paged pool or something).  Didn't really get any other bugs though.  The physics are a bit messed up though, try throwing a frog up into the sky for example...  It just keeps going and doesn't land.  Also when you burn out a car after an explosion, the chassis kinda bounces around on the ground, just like on Crysis.

Did get smoother framerate in Warhead using highest settings (DX9 mode of course) than Crysis (using V. high) so they've at least tweaked it a bit, but unfortunately in sacrifice for image quality.  IMO the game looks a bit worse than the original, but still beautiful.  Also a little bit short, fun game though still


----------



## DarkMatter (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm backwards hybrid, i get higher FPS and better image quality in warhead.



Not something that I tested empirically, but I would say that Warhead is most of the times in the 1.2-1.5 million polygon area, while Crysis was 1-1.3. Overall Warhead has it's features better implemented and the optimisation is undoubtely better. But I guess that depending on the settings and the hardware, the added complexity weights more than the better optimisation and sometimes works in the other way.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm backwards hybrid, i get higher FPS and better image quality in warhead.



i was just playing some more. i was looking at the mountain, and i  think warhead has better textures on gamer. so that could be it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2008)

Although WH is a short game to play the level of optimizations and IQ will depend on your PC. Which is better?  I would think that depends on personal taste.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting, XP is using 508Megs of ram before I start WH and end up with 1772 megs of ram used in crysis.  That's a difference of 1264megs (or 1.264Gigs) of ram.  But if you look at the mem usage in Crysis it reads 883Megs.  If 883Megs represents what Crysis is suppose to be using that's a difference of 381Megs of leaked memory.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe you should probably correct a previous statement EastCoastHandle....

It is incorrect to say there is no difference between Enthusiast mode in DX9 and DX10.


Everybody that reads about directX software knows DX10 has the "Godrays" from the sunlight and dynamic lighting in a superior way in Crysis. There is a difference. You may not think the difference is worth the performance hit, but it is a difference resulting in higher Quality.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2008)

I've seen a few DX10/DX9 scenes and haven't noticed any difference that warranted the use of DX10 over DX9. You use the term "superior way" in which is far more then just noticeable.  In order for me (and I assume others) would agree the difference in Crysis Warhead in DX9 vs DX10 has to be beyond noticeable while you are playing it.  If not then I can formulate such an opinion on the subject.  Also, if a person is having frame rate problems they will have to decide if it's worth it to continue using DX10 or DX9.   This isn't something to debate about as I'm not telling people to play WH in DX9 only.  The choice is still is up to him/her to decide on what they need in order to play the game to get the level of immersion they desire at a decent frame rate they are comfortable with.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 28, 2008)

I found some additional information that may be useful for someone out there:



> resolution: if you decrease it from 1680x1050 to 1280x1050 you get a FPS increase of 15%. If again turned down to 1024x768, performance again increases greatly (20%).
> 
> texture quality: turn to max if you have a GPU of 512 MB. Doesn´t bring much of a performance increase if lowered.
> 
> ...


source

The game effects quality maybe of particular interest to some if there is no IQ lost.


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone have decent configs?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 29, 2008)

Check out the AI knocking each other over.
video

Invisible frog video


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2008)

They did it in the original Crysis aswell. With the frog it sounds like a some sort of hack or corrupted installation of the game. 

In the mine level of Warhead they bump into each other once everytime I play through. I think it does help to make them more human if the can impact each other instead of being programmed to never be able to bump into each other.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

i've used the AI knockover to escape them actually. stealthed up, strength mode, throw that guy into a group of others and run the heck away - they all got knocked on their asses and gave me time to recharge and reload.




EastCoasthandle said:


> Interesting, XP is using 508Megs of ram before I start WH and end up with 1772 megs of ram used in crysis.  That's a difference of 1264megs (or 1.264Gigs) of ram.  But if you look at the mem usage in Crysis it reads 883Megs.  If 883Megs represents what Crysis is suppose to be using that's a difference of 381Megs of leaked memory.



or 381MB of ram used due to the video card. almost 400MB sounds about right for vid memory usage (remember that DX9 duplicates video card ram into system ram - there was a hotfix for vista pre SP1 that gave details on it, since it was bugged at the time)


----------



## niko084 (Sep 29, 2008)

I was able to run this last night very well with my 4850 underclocked 540/900 @ 1080i on my friends TV on enthusiast with 2x AA very smoothly, blew my mind.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've used the AI knockover to escape them actually. stealthed up, strength mode, throw that guy into a group of others and run the heck away - they all got knocked on their asses and gave me time to recharge and reload.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also thought that it might be video memory however it doesn't coincide with the amount of video memory used.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

fair enough. i wonder what it might be doing then. Perhaps caching files?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 29, 2008)

Crysis Warhead tweakguide is up.

Key notes:
You don't need to have the dvd in the dvd drive to play Crysis Warhead

Activations do not change if you use the same PC.  You can uninstall and reinstall WH as many times as you like.  However, PC must be the same.  Only when you make changes to your PC is activation required.  IE: new PC components, formats, new OS, etc

*e_view_dist_ratio_detail* = 50; Enthusiast.  Use to be 30 in Crysis in Very High.  This controls max. view of distance for objects.  

*e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation* = 65; Enthusiast.  Use to be 45 in Crysis in Very High.  This controls max. view distance of vegetation and foliage.  

*r_TexturesStreaming* = 0,1,2.  1 or 2 use constant texture streaming.  2= some sort of aggressive texture streaming.  0=textures are not streamed but preloaded from cache.  Using 0 can cause crashes. etc.  

*e_time_of_day * [value].  This allows you to change the time of day in game.  IE: 4:00pm or 5:00pm, etc.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 1, 2008)

So much for Crysis Warhead not running under vista with 2gb of ram whoever told me it wouldn't...

Needless to say as smooth as XP honestly if not smoother, Enthusiast with 2x AA 1280x1024.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

niko084 said:


> So much for Crysis Warhead not running under vista with 2gb of ram whoever told me it wouldn't...
> 
> Needless to say as smooth as XP honestly if not smoother, Enthusiast with 2x AA 1280x1024.



there are still a lot of irrational vista haters around. you'll get used to ignoring them,


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> there are still a lot of irrational vista haters around. you'll get used to ignoring them,




I honestly don't see how this relates to this thread. And, to make a long story short everyone has a right to their opinion on which OS they prefer to use to play their games on, etc (in this case WH).  If you have a problem with a person's OS preference (again, not related to this thread) by all means create your own thread and rant about it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

someone in this thread gave him false advice saying vista would not run crysis on 2GB of ram. he said they are wrong, like several others. Its evidence backing up the counter argument.

No need to get pissy over it, i never mentioned you or anyone else in my post.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> someone in this thread gave him false advice saying vista would not run crysis on 2GB of ram. he said they are wrong, like several others. Its evidence backing up the counter argument.
> 
> No need to get pissy over it, i never mentioned you or anyone else in my post.



The pissy post came in when you said:



> there are still a lot of irrational vista haters around. you'll get used to ignoring them,


This is why it's not related to this thread.  If you and him want to go on a "why folk hate vista" rant do it elsewhere!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> someone in this thread gave him false advice saying vista would not run crysis on 2GB of ram. he said they are wrong, like several others. Its evidence backing up the counter argument.
> 
> No need to get pissy over it, i never mentioned you or anyone else in my post.



ill admit that's amazing, i would doubt it myself. my vista uses 1.3 of my 4 just idle.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

Hybrid_theory said:


> ill admit that's amazing, i would doubt it myself. my vista uses 1.3 of my 4 just idle.



and as many people say, vista uses more ram the more you have, and it dumps it all when you load a game.


east coast: theres no need to go off the handle here. (Lol i had to use that pun, i'm sorry)
There is nothing in that post that i see as flamebait or directly attacking ANYONE, and i think you're over reacting. i could have also said 'i told you so' and it would have had the same meaning.

should OTHER people come in here and tell me my post was overboard, i'll go edit it. Until then, i think you need to take a chill pill.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> and as many people say, vista uses more ram the more you have, and it dumps it all when you load a game.
> 
> 
> east coast: theres no need to go off the handle here. (Lol i had to use that pun, i'm sorry)
> ...



No, I am actually on par here, your post is partisan towards Vista.  Instead of the information provided earlier being interpreted as:
-incorrect
-personal preference of having more memory
-etc
it's taken out of context of "Vista Hating", etc.  Which is off topic to this thread.  

This is The WH thread and your personal feelings of how others view Vista is a subject for another thread, not here.   Having said this, it is by no means "going off the handle" or "needing a chill pill" because I pointed this out.  

Now if you have any information on WH by all means post about it.  But don't disrupt this thread regarding an OS.

Now to answer the question for anyone wonder, the back of the WH DVD case states 1.5 GB for Vista, 1.0 GB for XP.  Problem Solved!


----------



## Jeno (Oct 1, 2008)

ok so iv'e finally got my hands on this and ill be running it up in a hour or two!
any suggestions in terms of gameplay or grafix improving cmd's?

ill definitely be setting my shader clock + 100mzh for the night


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeno said:


> ok so iv'e finally got my hands on this and ill be running it up in a hour or two!
> any suggestions in terms of gameplay or grafix improving cmd's?
> 
> ill definitely be setting my shader clock + 100mzh for the night



Try playing the game on Enthusiast and tweak the game from there.  Besides what's written in the OP and other posts you can follow tweak guides suggestions about:
e_view_dist_ratio_detail = 30 instead of 50
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation = 45 instead of 60

and you can actually change the time of day using:
e_time_of_day = 6:00pm (for example)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2008)

I've found that using window mode to play WH impacts performance moreso then in other games.  I've found a hit of a few FPS when using window mode instead of 1 to 2 FPS in other games.

Update:
This appears to happen in the Frost map. Other maps seem fine.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I've found that using window mode to play WH impacts performance moreso then in other games.  I've found a hit of a few FPS when using window mode instead of 1 to 2 FPS in other games.



well thats interesting. Sure its not your card dropping to 2D or something? (its possible its a driver bug)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2008)

It's an oddity for sure.  Come to think of it this only happened in the frost level.  I haven't noticed any problems anywhere else so far.  It appears that this game is a bit buggy. Other levels seem to work fine so far.  I'm not sure what the driver problem maybe if it was working fine in other maps.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's an oddity for sure.  Come to think of it this only happened in the frost level.  I haven't noticed any problems anywhere else so far.  It appears that this game is a bit buggy. Other levels seem to work fine so far.  I'm not sure what the driver problem maybe if it was working fine in other maps.



the snow levels had excessively high particles, which are CPU driven. 

Is it possible for the dual core support, buggy as it is to screw up in windowed mode?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the snow levels had excessively high particles, which are CPU driven.
> 
> Is it possible for the dual core support, buggy as it is to screw up in windowed mode?


Hard to say for sure.  But there is something going on.  I've also noticed low frame rates when changing resolution.  For me, cleaning the cache seems to restore the lost performance.  Once the cache is cleaned out the game loads faster and, there is no pausing when attempting to enter "load save point" section of the game.  These aren't "game breakers" but having played this game a few times I've found some issues that needs to be addressed.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well thats interesting. Sure its not your card dropping to 2D or something? (its possible its a driver bug)



I have seen such results a few times in a few different games..

Not sure what causes it I haven't paid much attention.
But its possible the card is clock switching, or the os is trying to take ram..


----------



## niko084 (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone having lockup issues in Vista, game will run great for 10-15 minutes and then pop it will lock at the oddest times...

Maybe SP1 will fix it?

Annoying me really bad...

My clock is stable, OCCT for 31 hours.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 2, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Anyone having lockup issues in Vista, game will run great for 10-15 minutes and then pop it will lock at the oddest times...
> 
> Maybe SP1 will fix it?
> 
> ...



No problem like that for me. Using Ultimate x64. I remember seeing a thread about the new Catalyst 8.10 beta RC2 and one user said he was no longer having lockups in Warhead.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 2, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> No problem like that for me. Using Ultimate x64. I remember seeing a thread about the new Catalyst 8.10 beta RC2 and one user said he was no longer having lockups in Warhead.



Thanks, I might give that a shot... It's a little weird..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have problems with those drivers you should remember the official Cat 8.10 should be out next week.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 2, 2008)

The OP has been updated


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 2, 2008)

my copy just arrived, damn this thing is taking a long time to install.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 2, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my copy just arrived, damn this thing is taking a long time to install.



Do you have other apps running? I installed mine remotely from work so I dont know how long it took


----------



## mysticjon (Oct 2, 2008)

the improvement in fps is not even noticeable, the frozen maps are still a drag to play (possibly even worse compared to the first game) then again i dont have the best setup to play crysis warhead


----------



## mysticjon (Oct 2, 2008)

too short of a game, there some parts in the game that could be extended ie cargo, the lady just cuts you off and then the scene cuts


----------



## niko084 (Oct 3, 2008)

mysticjon said:


> the improvement in fps is not even noticeable, the frozen maps are still a drag to play (possibly even worse compared to the first game) then again i dont have the best setup to play crysis warhead



Ya that 3850 is a bit slow, I remember playing it on my core 2 @ 3.2 with a 3850 overclocked and once I got to the frozen parts, it was reset everything to medium..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2008)

Any good mods out for this game?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Do you have other apps running? I installed mine remotely from work so I dont know how long it took



I found that removing as many processes as possible can help with running Crysis Warhead smoother.  Going from 50 processes to 35 make a small difference for me.  However, I know what each process does so I know what's needed and what's not needed.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Any good mods out for this game?



I don't know of any as of yet.  But if there is someone out there that reads this and do know of any mods for WH please post them.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

This was a very short game. Took me 4 hours to beat.

When is Crysis Wars coming out?
Oh, yeah, not this weekend but next it is free Crysis Wars weekend.


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> This was a very short game. Took me 4 hours to beat.
> 
> When is Crysis Wars coming out?
> Oh, yeah, not this weekend but next it is free Crysis Wars weekend.



Crysis Wars launched alongside Crysis Warhead.  If you bought Warhead, you should have the game.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Crysis Wars launched alongside Crysis Warhead.  If you bought Warhead, you should have the game.



Um...
Um...
Um...


I bought it off of steam. Not there, or unless its hiding.


----------



## ntdouglas (Oct 4, 2008)

Has anybody experienced serious lag at the start of frozen paradise? I'm averaging 40-45 fps in gamer mode, But starting frozen paradise it drops down 7-15 fps. Not even playable.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Um...
> Um...
> Um...
> 
> ...



I got it off steam too.  It should be there, look in your games list.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> I got it off steam too.  It should be there, look in your games list.



Check in the uninstalled games list. I too got it from steam....it was there just they didnt install at the same time...seperaten entities with steam for some reason!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 4, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Has anybody experienced serious lag at the start of frozen paradise? I'm averaging 40-45 fps in gamer mode, But starting frozen paradise it drops down 7-15 fps. Not even playable.



Sounds about right... 9600GT is killin you there..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2008)

to help the snow levels, turn particles down.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 4, 2008)

Eh just beat it, had a saved game in the tower for like a week, then I decided to play again today.. Pfft lame short, lame ending, lame story...

Hmm, lets take our engine and add a few hours of work and sell a new game...

Sure crysis looks pretty, but the first one was so much better of a game in itself...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 4, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Eh just beat it, had a saved game in the tower for like a week, then I decided to play again today.. Pfft lame short, lame ending, lame story...
> 
> Hmm, lets take our engine and add a few hours of work and sell a new game...
> 
> Sure crysis looks pretty, but the first one was so much better of a game in itself...



Agreed. I'm glad Warhead wasnt the price of a regular retail game.. it's simply not worth $60.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Check in the uninstalled games list. I too got it from steam....it was there just they didnt install at the same time...seperaten entities with steam for some reason!



Thanks, it was there. 

Now on the map Steel Mill where is the freaking Nuke? I am sitting there pwning then I get blown to hell because there is nukes going off everywhere! And how do you use the claymores, because when I want to set them there is a x on the screen.

----------------
Now playing: Benny Benassi Feat. Christian Burns - Love And Motion
via FoxyTunes


----------



## newconroer (Oct 5, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Agreed. I'm glad Warhead wasnt the price of a regular retail game.. it's simply not worth $60.




Think of it this way though; that's a good four to six hours of a proper 'mod.' 

There's tons of player made maps out there, and some are pretty neat, but visually speaking they fall on their face a lot, with all kinds of texture anomalies and bad meshes because they use pre-defined variable configurations, which you cannot adjust; unlike those you can adjust with the normal game maps.


Ah well, Far Cry 2 is coming soon; I'll just think of that as Crysis 2 :O


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Thanks, it was there.
> 
> Now on the map Steel Mill where is the freaking Nuke? I am sitting there pwning then I get blown to hell because there is nukes going off everywhere! And how do you use the claymores, because when I want to set them there is a x on the screen.



Just select the claymores and left click to set them. The Claymores get set in the direction you are facing.

No idea where the nuke is or how to use it!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2008)

Did anyone find the M61 Vulcan gun? I only noticed it in the hanger at the end of the game


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2008)

Nevermind, I found it in front of the tower.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone using Vista x64 Ultimate manage to get the console working? I think it might just be a Vista issue cause I cant use the console in Crysis or Warhead.


----------



## Binge (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, my console works perfectly in Vista 64.  It's always worked.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

Really? Did you have to do anything to enable it? Now I'm really confused.

edit:

I think I figured out what it is. I read a post on the inCrysis and apparently my media center wireless receiver can cause this problem because it adds a virtual 109 key keyboard to the device manager and Windows see it as the default keyboard. Crysis will only allow you to use the ~ key on the default keyboard......  I'll try it out when I get home.


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 18, 2008)

well these tweaks worked awesome for my dual 4850's! but for some reason my game will not allow multiplayer? like there is no option at all for it, can someone post a screen shot of the folder that contains the multiplayer data, this way I can see if maybe I need to move/tweak/add something?? it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> well these tweaks worked awesome for my dual 4850's! but for some reason my game will not allow multiplayer? like there is no option at all for it, can someone post a screen shot of the folder that contains the multiplayer data, this way I can see if maybe I need to move/tweak/add something?? it would be greatly appreciated.



Cryis wars, its on the other DVD.

*cough, in your retail copy of the game of course cough*


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have a retail copy, but i didnt think about the 2nd dvd, thanks


----------



## newconroer (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm, I think my config has buggered something up. I can no longer see fire/explosion effects; I only get the sound and the shimmering heat waves afterwards.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 20, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Nevermind, I found it in front of the tower.



There's actualy quite alot of miniguns lying about in the game, although i find that they suck balls. Scar ftw.


----------



## Binge (Oct 20, 2008)

Dual minis are dangerous in CQC as they have a lot of ammunition per clip.


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 21, 2008)

this game is alot better than the original crysis, I'm playing everything set to the highest setting and getting about 26fps and running real smooth at that! on crysis 26fps would always stutter like crazy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2008)

well the multiplayer lags hard for me  i guess my opty 180 and 9600gt cant handle the big multplayer levels with a lot of people in them even with a ping of below 50


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah this lack of explosion visuals is ruining my run through this map.

I'm thinking about reinstalling, but that doesn't make any sense...


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 22, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well the multiplayer lags hard for me  i guess my opty 180 and 7600gt cant handle the big multplayer levels with a lot of people in them even with a ping of below 50



your specs say your using a 9600 ... did it die  or this a different rig.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> your specs say your using a 9600 ... did it die  or this a different rig.



woops! typo. yea i am using the 9600gt. might as well be a 9600 tho with this game


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'm stuck in a cave (right after I got separated from Dame) and I can't get to the opening (the cave has a giant hole in the top, I just can't find a way to get up that high) Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 24, 2008)

i have to say i am really not impressed with the multiplayer. it doesnt excite me.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'm stuck in a cave (right after I got separated from Dame) and I can't get to the opening (the cave has a giant hole in the top, I just can't find a way to get up that high) Any help is greatly appreciated.



just keep going. theres lots of places that look like ways out, but they arent.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 24, 2008)

Threw that 4gb of ram in, installed vista x64 and boom Warhead 1080P enthusiast silky smooth


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2008)

i cant say enough about how this game bores the crap outta me. im trying to enjoy but i cant. i spend more time running around to places than actually shooting people. one reason cod4 is so popular is the nonstop action online. same goes with the classics like TF and UT and even back in the day Q3. crysis would do well do model their next online gaming experience after those top titles.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

What servers are you playing on?  TIAction is the best game mode for what you're looking for.  Try and play on servers with more than 7 people because the maps are large and people have the option to move around all invisible like.  I don't get how you could be bored on a TIAction?   Be honest...  

If CoD4 doesn't seem boring sometimes then why did you buy another game?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2008)

Binge said:


> What servers are you playing on?  TIAction is the best game mode for what you're looking for.  Try and play on servers with more than 7 people because the maps are large and people have the option to move around all invisible like.  I don't get how you could be bored on a TIAction?   Be honest...
> 
> If CoD4 doesn't seem boring sometimes then why did you buy another game?



thanks. i will give those options a try. but even on maps with 32 people and TIAction i find myself wandering the woods  my ping is almost always below 30 and i have my settings on best performance yet there is always lag


----------



## largon (Oct 26, 2008)

"If in modern warfare you end up face-to-face with your enemy you're doing something wrong." 

:|


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

I had to have at least 3 gb of ram in my PC to run CW comfortably.  You're running a Nvidia card so I doubt the game isn't optimized on low settings.  Could just be your ram :-/


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm on the verge (sP?!?!) of reinstalling, though I don't think that will help...

I still can't see the majority of explosions. The after-math haze and heat wave appears, but most of them are without fire or sparks etc.

I can't figure it out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

****Update****

Crytek has released a DRM Removal Tool which will allow you to reclaim installations of Crysis Warhead
source


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 28, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Crytek has released a DRM Removal Tool which will allow you to reclaim installations of Crysis Warhead
> source



Well thats a better solution. 

Good post.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2009)

people still play this game? i got bored after 20 minutes...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> people still play this game? i got bored after 20 minutes...



+1 I bought it from Steam and I wish I hadn't because I'll never get to sell it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> +1 I bought it from Steam and I wish I hadn't because I'll never get to sell it.



after playing l4d from the first day it was released im convinced that the entire crysis franchise is fail.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 30, 2009)

awww man ...I just broke down and purchased the Crysis  bundle .....Probably not the smartest thing as I may be laid off tomorrow ...but at least I will have somthing to do.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 30, 2009)

SWEET graphics ....WOW.!plays very nice


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey when is the 64bit Crysis Warhead patch coming out?


----------



## js01 (Jan 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey when is the 64bit Crysis Warhead patch coming out?


It just came out today http://www.mycrysis.com/newsdetails.php?news=40414
Seems to be running better now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm, no indication that it addressed some of the problems people complained about


----------



## trancemaniac (Feb 7, 2009)

i cant set it to 1920x1024 on dx10 eventhough it's my monitors max resolution.
i tried with dx9 and 1920x1024 and it looked bad, the tanks looked like boxes, it looks good when i play with dx10 at 1280x1024..... constant 35-40+ fps on gamer/enthusiast settings


----------

